# is it possible to replace the 722k internal hard drive with a 1TB unt?



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

is it possible to replace the 722k *internal* hard drive with a 1TB unt?

or is there a company that does this for consumers?

thanks!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm nearly sure it might be possible, it would certainly void any warranty that you have on the unit, and most likely Dish would frown on it unless you actually own the 722k.

With 1TB external units being so cheap and readily available, and the content being available even if your current 722k goes bad, I can't think of why you would want to.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Its not worth the trouble you would get into with Dish when you return the unit. Just use the EHD and you can use as many 1T drives as you want.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Dish has a specific table in the software for certain drives in its DVR's, I do not believe there are any 1TB drives in the table.

Even if you were successful, the partition size is often also set by software so the extra space might be a waste.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree with the prior poster - just buy EHD's - no limit and if something on the unit fails you still have the programs saved on the EHD (assuming you moved them there).


----------



## mattmcg (Dec 12, 2002)

A question for you all. Can you tag a movie to be recorded and sent directly to the external HD upon being recorded? 

Also, can you simply have the system treat the internal and external drive as one large storage facility to simply expand the total recording space?

As you probably guessed, I'm thinking about adding extra space to my 722. Thanks for the input in advance.


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

mattmcg said:


> A question for you all. Can you tag a movie to be recorded and sent directly to the external HD upon being recorded?
> No.
> 
> Also, can you simply have the system treat the internal and external drive as one large storage facility to simply expand the total recording space?
> ...


Answers above.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Jim5506 said:


> Dish has a specific table in the software for certain drives in its DVR's, *I do not believe *there are any 1TB drives in the table.
> 
> Even if you were successful, the partition size is often also set by software so the extra space might be a waste.


You're miss latest table - posted here. It's include three models of 1 GB disks: Hitachi, Seagate and WDC. Time to refresh your knowledge and switch a tune from 'believe' to 'know' .


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

P Smith said:


> You're miss latest table - posted here. It's include three models of 1 GB disks: Hitachi, Seagate and WDC. Time to refresh your knowledge and switch a tune from 'believe' to 'know' .


which three models are 1TB? and does the list apply to the 722 HD DVR?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

quietmouse said:


> is it possible to replace the 722k *internal* hard drive with a 1TB unt?
> 
> or is there a company that does this for consumers?
> 
> thanks!


Possible, yes. Void your warrenty on your Leased equipment YES. 
Much easier to use EHD, and archive off Movies, Shows, or whatever. For safekeeping, and move them back when you want to watch them. You can add as many 1TB drives as you want, they will work on any of your Vip 612/622/722, on your account. External Drives don't get married to a single DVR. "IF" something were to happen to your DVR, and a replacement is sent, just restore the shows from the EHD back to the DVR.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

quietmouse said:


> which three models are 1TB? and does the list apply to the 722 HD DVR?


Check the list and you'll see them. Yes, that list is unified for all VIP DVRs.


----------

